# Hiiiiiiiii I got a job in singapore - but still some doubts



## newlifeinsg

Hi Everybody,

I am from India. I got a job in citibank as 1 yr contract through a consultancy in singapore. I have some doubts reg employment, employment pass, life and work culture please help me by answering the questions you know.

1. How was the background check goes (is it through consultancy or client).
2. He got 1 yr contract with Citibank, is it good to accept?
3. He was a bachelor, and the company offered S$4000 per month, is it enough?
4. How the EP gets approved? Is there any verification goes when he apply to permanent EP?
5. What is the main criteria to get the permanent EP approved?
6. If you know anything about Citibank, please let us know.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## mohitrahuja

*Hi!!!*

First of all your questions is not clear to understand what you want but still i will try to clear...

1. How was the background check goes (is it through consultancy or client).
why you are afraid regarding background check if everything is fine and your resume or your details are right - no fraud or false information you are giving your future employer ???? clarify me if you have any other concern related to that

2. He got 1 yr contract with Citibank, is it good to accept?
Confusing here - who is "He" or "I" 

3. He was a bachelor, and the company offered S$4000 per month, is it enough?
Confusing here - who is "He" or "I" 
Confusing pls. clearly define what you want to ask regarding qualification vs salary? Can i ask you complete qualification in short and exp. and last drawing salary in Indian Rs per month or p.a.???? and are you married with children???

6. If you know anything about Citibank, please let us know.
as you are from India, hope you know Citibank is a big American Bank, what else you want to know?????

Now can i ask who is your consultant and are they charging you $$$$???? How you approach to them, and what the process they told you to get this job??? Hope you understand what i want to know.... any fraud consultant????? 




newlifeinsg said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am from India. I got a job in citibank as 1 yr contract through a consultancy in singapore. I have some doubts reg employment, employment pass, life and work culture please help me by answering the questions you know.
> 
> 1. How was the background check goes (is it through consultancy or client).
> 2. He got 1 yr contract with Citibank, is it good to accept?
> 3. He was a bachelor, and the company offered S$4000 per month, is it enough?
> 4. How the EP gets approved? Is there any verification goes when he apply to permanent EP?
> 5. What is the main criteria to get the permanent EP approved?
> 6. If you know anything about Citibank, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


----------



## BorneoTom

*India to Singapore*

Hi!

Wow! So much at once.
As for all the legal stuff, your employer must take care of that.
$4,000/month. If you live with a group of people, eat in stalls, take public transport and don't go anywhere then you should be able to save a bit. It all depends on where you are in life, your education and what you are used to in India. Remember, people are Singapore's only commodity so you need to negotiate hard. They expect it. Also, the contacts you make while here can serve as a stepping stone for advancement, especially in the banking sector, one of Singapore's main industries.Good luck!

Borneo Tom


----------



## technokraft

mohitrahuja said:


> First of all your questions is not clear to understand what you want but still i will try to clear...
> 
> 1. How was the background check goes (is it through consultancy or client).
> why you are afraid regarding background check if everything is fine and your resume or your details are right - no fraud or false information you are giving your future employer ???? clarify me if you have any other concern related to that
> 
> 2. He got 1 yr contract with Citibank, is it good to accept?
> Confusing here - who is "He" or "I"
> 
> 3. He was a bachelor, and the company offered S$4000 per month, is it enough?
> Confusing here - who is "He" or "I"
> Confusing pls. clearly define what you want to ask regarding qualification vs salary? Can i ask you complete qualification in short and exp. and last drawing salary in Indian Rs per month or p.a.???? and are you married with children???
> 
> 6. If you know anything about Citibank, please let us know.
> as you are from India, hope you know Citibank is a big American Bank, what else you want to know?????
> 
> Now can i ask who is your consultant and are they charging you $$$$???? How you approach to them, and what the process they told you to get this job??? Hope you understand what i want to know.... any fraud consultant?????


You every answer appears offensive...Tell me r u here for helping or humiliating others?


----------



## mohitrahuja

technokraft said:


> You every answer appears offensive...Tell me r u here for helping or humiliating others?


technokraft: First off all, i am HR professional and my question is very clear to understand that "newlifeinsg" is going under any trap of fake consultant or not who first tell you that " you are so luck, you got the job in Singapore or hong kong" and then slowly, slowly start asking money for different expenses and overall when you land in an alien country that situation is totally different. I am also planning to reach Singapore and heard different good and bad stories.....

And by the way, what info you have, you haven't shared anything, just jump in forum and start criticizing other's, you should learn some manner first and people like you in India give are such a shame who can't work or help just prefer to fight and criticize others "SHAME ON YOU":boxing:


----------



## technokraft

mohitrahuja said:


> technokraft: First off all, i am HR professional and my question is very clear to understand that "newlifeinsg" is going under any trap of fake consultant or not who first tell you that " you are so luck, you got the job in Singapore or hong kong" and then slowly, slowly start asking money for different expenses and overall when you land in an alien country that situation is totally different. I am also planning to reach Singapore and heard different good and bad stories.....
> 
> And by the way, what info you have, you haven't shared anything, just jump in forum and start criticizing other's, you should learn some manner first and people like you in India give are such a shame who can't work or help just prefer to fight and criticize others "SHAME ON YOU":boxing:


It was my opinion which i shared with you...But now you are again being offensive by going on my nationality...I understand that a person may ask as silly questions as possible but its out job as a forum member to provide however little help we can and not to discourage or petrify someone..

Also, i have just joined the forums and have started replying albeit in a soft way to the queries...


----------



## simonsays

"I understand that a person may ask as silly questions as possible but its out job as a forum member to provide however little help we can and not to discourage or petrify someone.."

  not to violently shake your coffee, but forums are places where people share .. and as the info is free, if anybody feels offended, or thinks somebody who takes time to clarify / ask questions is petrifying - then you should stick to hiding behind your mama   No sir, I aint' insulting your mama .. but, the types of you who think others owe them a humble and sincere answer and others must take care not to offend the newbies - well .. it does bring out a smile in me .. 

I just wonder how old you are.. 

Don't get into bashing me .. have a nice day mate .. Cheers


----------



## simonsays

mohitrahuja said:


> And by the way, what info you have, you haven't shared anything, just jump in forum and start criticizing other's, you should learn some manner first and people like you in India give are such a shame who can't work or help just prefer to fight and criticize others "SHAME ON YOU":boxing:


Mohit - not so tough on him .. after all, his postings are a real treat .. like the one he commented for the nurse pay "NOT ENOUGH" and the other one "DONT COME TO SINGAPORE AT THAT PAY"

Either he is born with a silver spoon or he has a unique view of the world which you and me don't have .. 

Cheers ..


----------



## Larryd2010

newlifeinsg said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am from India. I got a job in citibank as 1 yr contract through a consultancy in singapore. I have some doubts reg employment, employment pass, life and work culture please help me by answering the questions you know.
> 
> 1. How was the background check goes (is it through consultancy or client).
> 2. He got 1 yr contract with Citibank, is it good to accept?
> 3. He was a bachelor, and the company offered S$4000 per month, is it enough?
> 4. How the EP gets approved? Is there any verification goes when he apply to permanent EP?
> 5. What is the main criteria to get the permanent EP approved?
> 6. If you know anything about Citibank, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


1 Background checks are done by both consultancy as well as Citibank. The immigration authorities does their due diligence as well. The laws in Singapore metes out heavy punishments for people caught declaring wrong information. Make sure you submit truthful details and untruthful details cannot be traced. 
2 Good enough to accept depends on how desperate you need to leave your present job.
3 Salary is never enough. But then again... whats the benchmark. What is enough.
4
5
6 Citibank is a great company !

Cheers


----------



## simonsays

Larryd2010 said:


> 1 Background checks are done by both consultancy as well as Citibank. The immigration authorities does their due diligence as well. The laws in Singapore metes out heavy punishments for people caught declaring wrong information. Make sure you submit truthful details and untruthful details cannot be traced.


Belatedly I would add - immigration does their random checks and people who have claimed to have worked in companies where never di work - have been publicly shamed .. 

So, if you got nothing to hide - why bother ?

Plus Citibank is a bank - banks do credit worthiness checks .. 



> 6 Citibank is a great company !


Though few would disagree and as you said it all depends upon how much you need the $ and work ..  

Cheers


----------



## en184

*Cost of living in Singapore*

4000 a month in Singapore. I think it could be tough to live on that.

I know some locals do, but normally they are staying at home with parents or living in heavily subsidised HDB.

Also, bear in mind, the moment you have an accident, the cost of surgery may not be covered. I recently broke my ankle, and it set me back 8000 dollars.

Now, if I was on 4000 SGD per month, I would be f.....


----------



## simonsays

en184: Thanks for keeping this thread alive .. 

Not much I could add on I guess


----------

